# Entender muy bien que + subjunctive



## LauraK

Tengo una duda sobre la siguiente frase, encontrada en un modelo del examen DELE. 

Escogí la opción incorrecta según la clave y no acabo de entender por qué se usa aquí el subjuntivo (no me confunde el tiempo, sólo el modo):

"Entiendo muy bien que se *haya comportado* así, yo hubiera hecho lo mismo."

¿Es porque "entiendo bien" funciona aquí como una frase de emoción? ¿O es que no veo otras matices que le da el subjuntivo al significado? Muchas gracias de antemano por la ayuda.


----------



## Peterdg

¿Cuáles son las otras opciones?


----------



## roanheads

A mi entender, si el relativo "que" o "el que" significa " el hecho de que", en una oración con tal contexto, entonces va seguido del subjuntivo, como lo es en el ejemplo.
"I understand very well the fact that you have behaved in this way "   >  El hecho de que se haya comportado así, lo entiendo muy bien.

Espero que sirva de ayuda.


----------



## Pinairun

LauraK said:


> Tengo una duda sobre la siguiente frase, encontrada en un modelo del examen DELE.
> 
> Escogí la opción incorrecta según la clave y no acabo de entender por qué se usa aquí el subjuntivo (no me confunde el tiempo, sólo el modo):
> 
> "Entiendo muy bien que se *haya comportado* así, yo hubiera hecho lo mismo."
> 
> ¿Es porque "entiendo bien" funciona aquí como una frase de emoción? ¿O es que no veo otras matices que le da el subjuntivo al significado? Muchas gracias de antemano por la ayuda.


 

Lo que indica el subjuntivo es que encuentras _razonable_ su comportamiento. Que comprendes _las razones_ que le han movido a actuar de cierta manera. Por eso dices, también, que tú habrías hecho lo mismo.


----------



## LauraK

Peterdg said:


> ¿Cuáles son las otras opciones?



se comportaba, se comportaría, and se ha comportado.

Roanheads, tú y Pinairun dieron explicaciones distintas---¿estarías de acuerdo con la suya?

Pinairun: Sólo puedo contestar con una frase que oí recientemente: ¡lo entiendo pero no lo comprendo!  Gracias por la explicación. Tal vez algún día yo logre comprender bien el subjuntivo.


----------



## roanheads

LauraK said:


> se comportaba, se comportaría, and se ha comportado.
> 
> Roanheads, tú y Pinairun dieron explicaciones distintas---¿estarías de acuerdo con la suya?
> 
> Pinairun: Sólo puedo contestar con una frase que oí recientemente: ¡lo entiendo pero no lo comprendo!  Gracias por la explicación. Tal vez algún día yo logre comprender bien el subjuntivo.


 
Laurak,
No te preocupes, tu ejemplo toca en el uso ( tal vez ) más complicado del subjuntivo.
En primer lugar te confirmo, por una gramática de categoría, lo de " que " ( el hecho de que ) seguido de subjuntivo es válido y encaja bien en tu contexto.
Sí tu ejemplo hubiera sido escrito  "it is understandable that ---- ", entonces lo que dice Pinairun,sin duda alguna habría sido mi selección, ( esta estructura de subjuntivo se llama  ", juicio de valor ", pero al considerar la matiz contenida en tu ejemplo,(y lo pensé dos veces ) opté por lo de arriba.

Tal vez, las dos opiniones son válidas en este caso.¿ Pinairun qué te parece ?                                                 

En todo caso, el subjuntivo así es muy interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que se usa _entender que_+indicativo  como en inglés el verbo "realise", es decir, darse cuenta, ver, percibir...
_Por fin entiendo que lo que quieres de verdad es irte de la empresa. _
(Yo no lo percibía así antes, no lo veía, creía que era sólo una idea..., pero ahora es un hecho)

Y _entender que_+subjuntivo cuando algo nos parece lógico o razonable. Como lo que significa "understand", más o menos.
O, como dice Roanheads, cuando emitimos un juicio de valor.
_Ahora entiendo que quieras irte de la empresa. Lo encuentro lógico después de lo que me has contado de tu jefe._
(Estoy aprobando/aceptando sus razones)


----------



## SevenDays

Hola
Me imagino que el examen DELE buscaba la concordancia _haya comportado - hubiera hecho_, ya que _hubiera hecho_ le da un matiz subjuntivo a la oración.
Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

SevenDays said:


> Hola
> Me imagino que el examen DELE buscaba la concordancia _haya comportado - hubiera hecho_, ya que _hubiera hecho_ le da un matiz subjuntivo a la oración.
> Saludos


 
No, se trataba de elegir entre estas:
se comportaba, se comportaría,  se ha comportado y se haya comportado.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> Creo que se usa _entender que_+indicativo  como en inglés el verbo "realise", es decir, darse cuenta, ver, percibir...
> _Por fin entiendo que lo que quieres de verdad es irte de la empresa. _
> (Yo no lo percibía así antes, no lo veía, creía que era sólo una idea..., pero ahora es un hecho)
> 
> Y _entender que_+subjuntivo cuando algo nos parece lógico o razonable. Como lo que significa "understand", más o menos.
> O, como dice Roanheads, cuando emitimos un juicio de valor.
> _Ahora entiendo que quieras irte de la empresa. Lo encuentro lógico después de lo que me has contado de tu jefe._
> (Estoy aprobando/aceptando sus razones)



Concuerdo. Entender + indicativo significa creer, deducir, mientras que entender + subjuntivo significa comprender.

_Entiendo que has venido_ (lo deduzco)
_Entiendo que hayas venido_ (lo comprendo)


----------



## roanheads

Exacto,

_Entiendo que has venido_ (lo deduzco)
_Entiendo que hayas venido_ (lo comprendo) 

Entiendo "el que" hayas venido ( lo comprendo ) > I understand the fact that you have come 

Lo que ya dije arriba.

Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

roanheads said:


> Exacto,
> 
> _Entiendo que has venido_ (lo deduzco)
> _Entiendo que hayas venido_ (lo comprendo)
> 
> Entiendo "el que" hayas venido ( lo comprendo ) > I understand the fact that you have come
> 
> Lo que ya dije arriba.
> 
> Saludos.



Es verdad. Entiendo que lo dijiste y entiendo que lo dijeras...


----------



## k-in-sc

I see it as "I understand *that* you've come" vs. "I understand *why *you've come."


----------



## donbill

"Que se haya comportado así no lo entiendo.

Foreros, ¿se diría tal cosa? ¿tiene que ver con la pregunta de Laurak? ¿Me van a decir que lea de nuevo todo el hilo? 

un saludo


----------



## LauraK

k-in-sc said:


> I see it as "I understand *that* you've come" vs. "I understand *why *you've come."



There you go. That's the conclusion I had come to before reading your post, and I'm relieved to see it confirmed. Thanks to everyone for the explanations; I finally get it!


----------



## flljob

donbill said:


> "Que se haya comportado así no lo entiendo.
> 
> Foreros, ¿se diría tal cosa? *Sí* ¿tiene que ver con la pregunta de Laurak? *Sí* ¿Me van a decir que lea de nuevo todo el hilo? *También*.
> 
> un saludo


 
Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

donbill said:


> "Que se haya comportado así no lo entiendo.
> 
> Foreros, ¿se diría tal cosa? ¿tiene que ver con la pregunta de Laurak? ¿Me van a decir que lea de nuevo todo el hilo?
> 
> un saludo


 
Sí, se podría decir.
Al poner en primer lugar el OD, éste se duplica mediante el pronombre _lo_ que acompaña al verbo.

A mis amigos los entiendo.
Entiendo a mis amigos.

Pero no tiene nada que ver con la pregunta de Laurak, que solo quería saber por qué se usa el subjuntivo.


----------



## k-in-sc

It seems to me to have to do with the original question.
We English speakers are always trying to figure out when, where and how to use the subjunctive


----------



## roanheads

Laurak,
Like I said way back in post #3, as I see it from what I have absorbed and been taught over the years, to use the subjunctive in such a context depends on whether the author wishes to include " the fact that " to develope his sentence.

1. "el hecho de que" , " the fact that " normally ( but not always ) takes subjunctive.
2. " el que  + subjunctive,  means " the fact that " and can be used instead of"el hecho de que.
3.Either " que "+ subjunctive, or " el que " +  subjunctive can be used when they mean " el hecho de que "+ subjunctive.

Therefore, if the author finds it necessary to include " the fact that " in his sentence it can be used as follows.
Entiendo muy bien que hayas venido a visitarnos , y no se olvidará de este hecho nunca.
I understand very well the fact that you have come to visit us and this fact will never be forgotten.

Compared to,
Entiendo que has venido a visitarnos y no olvidaré tu visita nunca.

The use of " the fact that " with the Spanish subjunctive gives emphasis to the style of the sentence, which the indicative lacks, but this depends on the author.

Really, this subjunctive use is all about nuance and style, in my opinion.

As said in #6 , I don't quite see your example, as it is written, as a "value judgement" ( apologies to Pinairun. )

De todos modos, ¡ salgo pitando ya para las montañas.!      

Saludos.


----------



## k-in-sc

Errrr, now I'm confused ...
I thought the different meanings of ''entiendo'' expressed by the indicative and the subjunctive were one thing, and the automatic subjunctive of any verb triggered by "de que" was something else.


----------



## LauraK

Um, I feel stupid, but after all that I just now found this 4-page thread on the same subject when I Googled "entiendo que" to look for usage...off to read it.

Thank you roanhead for your further explanation. I agree that value judgment does not quite fit here, and your idea of it as a stylistic thing makes sense, though it does make me nervous that the DELE folks would put something tending toward a subjective use of the subjunctive on their exam...


----------



## Lurrezko

LauraK said:


> Um, I feel stupid, but after all that I just now found this 4-page thread on the same subject when I Googled "entiendo que" to look for usage...off to read it.
> 
> Thank you roanhead for your further explanation. I agree that value judgment does not quite fit here, and your idea of it as a stylistic thing makes sense, though it does make me nervous that the DELE folks would put something tending toward a subjective use of the subjunctive on their exam...



The key is post #33 in this new thread you have added, in my opinion.


----------



## Peterdg

donbill said:


> "Que se haya comportado así no lo entiendo.
> 
> Foreros, ¿se diría tal cosa? ¿tiene que ver con la pregunta de Laurak? ¿Me van a decir que lea de nuevo todo el hilo?
> 
> un saludo


This is basically different. Here "no lo entiendo" is negative and, regardless of the meaning of "entender", it would ask for the subjunctive (due to the negation). 


k-in-sc said:


> It seems to me to have to do with the original question.
> We English speakers are always trying to figure out when, where and how to use the subjunctive


Not only English speakers 


k-in-sc said:


> Errrr, now I'm confused ...
> I thought the different meanings of ''entiendo'' expressed by the indicative and the subjunctive were one thing, and the automatic subjunctive of any verb triggered by "de que" was something else.


"De que" does not automatically require the subjunctive: "Estoy seguro de que viene".

I agree with the comment of Pinairun and Lurrezko. That must be the reason for the use of the subjunctive.

Roanheads comment of "el hecho de que" is tempting too, but unfortunately, you could apply that to almost all cases. You could argue that "Estoy seguro de que viene" would correspond to "Estoy seguro del hecho de que..." and would that require the subjunctive?

Apart from all this, let's see what the options were:
se comportaba 
se comportaría
se ha comportado
se haya comportado

"se comportaría" is not possible due to the second part of the sentence ("yo hubiera hecho lo mismo"; this means that he has already done it, so the conditional is not possible).

If "se comportaba" were good, also "se ha comportado" would be good (and vice versa). 

So, the only option left is "se haya comportado".

I agree this reasoning only works when you have these options presented at your plate, but since you have them, why not make use of them


----------



## donbill

Distinguidos foreros, les pido encarecidamente que me perdonen, pero tengo que continuar el hilo--o quizás desviarlo un poco.

Un lingüista americano--y tengan en cuenta que su explicación se dirigía a cualquier pobre angloparlante que estuviera tratando de desenmarañar el asunto--ha dicho que hay sólo una regla para el uso del subjuntivo: si la cláusula independiente no afirma la cláusula dependiente, entonces hay que usar el subjuntivo en la dependiente. Y hasta cierto punto, creo que tenía razón. (Como cualquier generalización, tiene sus puntos débiles.) En la oración original de este post, "Entiendo muy bien que se haya comportado así..." el verbo "entiendo" hace las veces de una reacción o evaluación, ¿no? No es simplemente una afirmación como *Sé* muy bien que te has comportado así, o *Veo* muy bien que te has comportado así. Pero, normalmente "entiendo" sería una afirmación, ¿verdad?

Entonces, aquí tienen la pregunta: Si tuvieran que traducir la oración "I understand that you acted that way," que dirían. (Omito adrede el resto de la oración original.)

Una vez más les pido que me perdonen,

Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

Peterdg said:


> "De que" does not automatically require the subjunctive: "Estoy seguro de que viene".


Yes, what was I thinking? Sigh ...


----------



## Lurrezko

donbill said:


> Distinguidos foreros, les pido encarecidamente que me perdonen, pero tengo que continuar el hilo--o quizás desviarlo un poco.
> 
> Un lingüista americano--y tengan en cuenta que su explicación se dirigía a cualquier pobre angloparlante que estuviera tratando de desenmarañar el asunto--ha dicho que hay sólo una regla para el uso del subjuntivo: si la cláusula independiente no afirma la cláusula dependiente, entonces hay que usar el subjuntivo en la dependiente. Y hasta cierto punto, creo que tenía razón. (Como cualquier generalización, tiene sus puntos débiles.) En la oración original de este post, "Entiendo muy bien que se haya comportado así..." el verbo "entiendo" hace las veces de una reacción o evaluación, ¿no? No es simplemente una afirmación como *Sé* muy bien que te has comportado así, o *Veo* muy bien que te has comportado así. Pero, normalmente "entiendo" sería una afirmación, ¿verdad?
> 
> Entonces, aquí tienen la pregunta: Si tuvieran que traducir la oración "I understand that you acted that way," que dirían. (Omito adrede el resto de la oración original.)
> 
> Una vez más les pido que me perdonen,
> 
> Saludos



Depende del sentido de la frase original (insisto en el post #33 del hilo que aporta LauraK en su post #21). Entender + subjuntivo significa una cosa y entender + infinitivo significa otra.

_Entiendo que actuaste de esa manera_ (me lo imagino, lo pienso, me lo han dicho, etc.)
_Entiendo que actuaras de esa manera _(comprendo tus motivos para hacerlo)


----------



## donbill

Hola Peterdg,

No estoy de acuerdo. Yo diría: "Pues, hombre, que te hayas comportado así, lo entiendo."
En otras palabras, el uso del subjuntivo, en mi humilde *opinión*, no depende de la negación de entiendo. (Y _*opinión*_ es la palabra clave, porque te confieso que no sé si tengo razón.)

Un saludo


----------



## donbill

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Depende del sentido de la frase original (insisto en el post #33 del hilo que aporta LauraK en su post #21). Entender + subjuntivo significa una cosa y entender + infinitivo significa otra.
> 
> _Entiendo que actuaste de esa manera_ (me lo imagino, lo pienso, me lo han dicho, etc.)
> _Entiendo que actuaras de esa manera _(comprendo tus motivos para hacerlo)



¡Completamente de acuerdo! Depende del sentido.

Has dicho entender + subjuntivo y entender + infinitivo. ¿quisiste decir subjuntivo + indicativo, ¿no?)

De todos modos, muchísimas gracias.

Un saludo


----------



## Lurrezko

donbill said:


> ¡Completamente de acuerdo! Depende del sentido.
> 
> Has dicho entender + subjuntivo y entender + infinitivo. ¿quisiste decir subjuntivo + indicativo, ¿no?)
> 
> De todos modos, muchísimas gracias.
> 
> Un saludo



Un lapsus


----------



## donbill

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Un lapsus



Te diriges al rey de los lapsus


----------



## Peterdg

donbill said:


> Hola Peterdg,
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo. Yo diría: "Pues, hombre, que te hayas comportado así, lo entiendo."
> En otras palabras, el uso del subjuntivo, en mi humilde *opinión*, no depende de la negación de entiendo. (Y _*opinión*_ es la palabra clave, porque te confieso que no sé si tengo razón.)
> 
> Un saludo


No digo que no se pueda utilizar el subjuntivo con "entiendo que" sino que con "no entiendo que", el uso del subjuntivo es obligatorio (pues, sí, sé que hay excepciones). La negación es un inductor del subjuntivo muy fuerte en español.

Pero, sí, tienes razón en que "opinión" es clave aquí. Una valoración (opinión) personal exige el subjuntivo en frases sustantivas. (Es por eso que coincido con el comentario de Pinairun y Lurrezko).


----------



## k-in-sc

I have to admit that I had not come across this indicative/subjunctive dichotomy of meanings for "entender." I would be interested to know what other verbs have it. I'm not referring to the regular subjunctive, which as donbill says is for negation or contradiction.


----------



## donbill

Peterdg said:


> No digo que no se pueda utilizar el subjuntivo con "entiendo que" sino que con "no entiendo que", el uso del subjuntivo es obligatorio (pues, sí, sé que hay excepciones). La negación es un inductor del subjuntivo muy fuerte en español.
> 
> Pero, sí, tienes razón en que "opinión" es clave aquí. Una valoración (opinión) personal exige el subjuntivo en frases sustantivas. (Es por eso que coincido con el comentario de Pinairun y Lurrezko).



¡Tengo que leer con más cuidado! (Y pensar más profundamente.) 

Hasta la próxima


----------



## Lurrezko

k-in-sc said:


> I have to admit that I had not come across this indicative/subjunctive dichotomy of meanings for "entender." I would be interested to know what other verbs have it. I'm not referring to the regular subjunctive, which as donbill says is for negation or contradiction.



Se me ocurre el verbo *sentir*:

_Siento que mi marido ha muerto_ (lo presiento, lo intuyo)
_Siento que mi marido haya muerto_ (lo lamento)


----------



## k-in-sc

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Se me ocurre el verbo *sentir*:
> _Siento que mi marido ha muerto_ (lo presiento, lo intuyo)
> _Siento que mi marido haya muerto_ (lo lamento)


Very interesting! Any idea why those meanings would be the opposite of what you might expect (opinion vs. fact)?


----------



## Lurrezko

k-in-sc said:


> Very interesting! Any idea why those meanings would be the opposite of what you might expect (opinion vs. fact)?



I don't have a clue. I wish I knew...


----------



## donbill

Siento que mi marido haya muerto.
Siento que mi marido ha muerto.

No veo ningún problema. Sentir = to feel, experience emotionally; or to sense = to be aware of. Or is it that I don't see what the issue is that you're raising, k-in-sc?

De todos modos, voy a consultarlo con la almohada. Mañana será otro día.


----------



## SevenDays

Pinairun said:


> No, se trataba de elegir entre estas:
> se comportaba, se comportaría,  se ha comportado y se haya comportado.



Hola
Bueno, por eso mismo. La clave no está solamente en el sentido indicativo ("realize") o subjuntivo ("understand") de _entender_, sino también, o quizás principalmente, en la concordancia con _hubiera hecho_. En este ejemplo, el subjuntivo de la subordinada debe concordar con el modo/tiempo de la cláusula principal. _Se comportaba_, _se comportaría_ y _se ha comportado_ forman parte del indicativo y por lo tanto me parece que quedan descartados. _Se haya comportado_ está en correspondencia con _hubiera hecho_: ambos pertenecen al pretérito del subjuntivo. Claro, todo esto tratando de adivinar lo que quería el examen. 
Saludos


----------



## dookie418

LauraK said:


> ¿Es porque "entiendo bien" funciona aquí como una frase de emoción? ¿O es que no veo otras matices otros matices que le da el subjuntivo al significado? Muchas gracias de antemano por la ayuda.


----------



## elianecanspeak

k-in-sc said:


> I have to admit that I had not come across this indicative/subjunctive dichotomy of meanings for "entender." I would be interested to know what other verbs have it. I'm not referring to the regular subjunctive, which as donbill says is for negation or contradiction.



A few examples of indicative/subjunctive dichotomy:

El nuevo estudio sugiere que lo importante es la                      	
manera en que se aprenden los idiomas.
El profesor sugiere que los estudiantes _traten_ de leer 
libros en español.	

Aunque _digas_ = Even if you [were to] say (subj)
Aunque dices = Even though you say (indic)


Me temo que no está aqui (fórmula de cortesía, opinar)
Me temo que los tigres _vaya_ (pavor)


_Is this what you mean?_


----------



## k-in-sc

elianecanspeak said:


> El nuevo estudio sugiere que lo importante es la
> manera en que se aprenden los idiomas.
> El profesor sugiere que los estudiantes _traten_ de leer
> libros en español.
> Aunque _digas_ = Even if you [were to] say (subj)
> Aunque dices = Even though you say (indic)
> Me temo que no está aqui (fórmula de cortesía, opinar)
> Me temo que los tigres _vaya_ (pavor)
> _Is this what you mean?_


No, those are more or less examples of the everyday use of the subjunctive to express implied commands, possibility or situations contrary to fact. I was looking for verbs like "sentir" and "entender" that (a) have entirely different meanings based on whether they're followed by indicative or subjunctive, *and* (b) use the subjunctive when expressing fact rather than not-fact. I guess any more like that would also fall into the "verbs of emotion" category, like those two.


----------



## Lurrezko

k-in-sc said:


> No, those are more or less examples of the everyday use of the subjunctive to express implied commands, possibility or situations contrary to fact. I was looking for verbs like "sentir" and "entender" that (a) have entirely different meanings based on whether they're followed by indicative or subjunctive, *and* (b) use the subjunctive when expressing fact rather than not-fact. I guess any more like that would also fall into the "verbs of emotion" category, like those two.



Concuerdo. Aunque *temer* sí sería uno de estos verbos:

_(Me) temo que vienes_ (sospecho que eso sucederá, y no me gusta)
_Temo que vengas_ (me da miedo la idea)

Pero en el primer sentido suele ser pronominal.


----------



## donbill

k-in-sc said:


> No, those are more or less examples of the everyday use of the subjunctive to express implied commands, possibility or situations contrary to fact. I was looking for verbs like "sentir" and "entender" that (a) have entirely different meanings based on whether they're followed by indicative or subjunctive, *and* (b) use the subjunctive when expressing fact rather than not-fact. I guess any more like that would also fall into the "verbs of emotion" category, like those two.



I guess it boils down to a matter of nuance. Virtually every textbook intended to help English-speakers learn Spanish will say, for example, to use indicative, and only indicative, after *creer *in the affirmative. And that's almost always true--about 99.99% true, I'd say. But it isn't always the case. I have heard educated native speakers use the subjunctive after _creer_ affirmative to express nuance. It's like our use of "may" in English: _"I believe/think *he may be* from Spain, but I'm not sure,"_ which is different, I think, from "I believe/think he is from Spain, but I'm not sure."

It's the kind of thing that we angloparlantes don't get from a book. The only way we get it is from direct contact with native speakers--and, of course, from sharing ideas through this forum!


----------



## k-in-sc

Lurrezko oinak said:


> _(Me) temo que vienes_ (sospecho que eso sucederá, y no me gusta)
> _Temo que vengas_ (me da miedo la idea).


 Yes, those are good examples. But just to clarify: In "temo que vengas" there's no uncertainty that you're coming, right? It would be easy (but incorrect) to interpret it as "I'm afraid you *might* come," when that's actually what the example with the indicative is saying.


----------



## Lurrezko

donbill said:


> I guess it boils down to a matter of nuance. Virtually every textbook intended to help English-speakers learn Spanish will say, for example, to use indicative, and only indicative, after *creer *in the affirmative. And that's almost always true--about 99.99% true, I'd say. But it isn't always the case. I have heard educated native speakers use the subjunctive after _creer_ affirmative to express nuance. It's like our use of "may" in English: _"I believe/think *he may be* from Spain, but I'm not sure,"_ which is different, I think, from "I believe/think he is from Spain, but I'm not sure."
> 
> It's the kind of thing that we angloparlantes don't get from a book. The only way we get it is from direct contact with native speakers--and, of course, from sharing ideas through this forum!



I disagree. Creer + subjunctive sounds odd in Spanish:

_Creo que esté enfermo
Creo que venga mañana_

But you can express nuance and use the subjunctive if you add the trigger *quizá*:

_Creo que quizá esté enfermo
Creo que quizá venga mañana_


----------



## donbill

Lurrezko oinak said:


> I disagree. Creer + subjunctive sounds odd in Spanish:
> 
> _Creo que esté enfermo
> Creo que venga mañana_
> 
> But you can express nuance and use the subjunctive if you add the trigger *quizá*:
> 
> _Creo que quizá esté enfermo
> Creo que quizá venga mañana_



Estoy de acuerdo. It sounds odd! But, as we say here in the South, I'd swear on a stack of Bibles that I've heard it, without *quizá*--and more than once. It's obvious to me that *quizá, tal vez*, etc.--expressed or implied-- is part of the meaning.

By the way, as a non-native speaker of Spanish I would not use subjunctive after *creer* affirmative, because I would be somewhat unsure of the matiz that I might express. I'd use a construction such as the one you suggested.

un saludo


----------



## Lurrezko

donbill said:


> Estoy de acuerdo. It sounds odd! But, as we say here in the South, I'd swear on a stack of Bibles that I've heard it



Y oirás cosas peores... Saludos




k-in-sc said:


> Yes, those are good examples. But just to clarify: In "temo que vengas" there's no uncertainty that you're coming, right? It would be easy (but incorrect) to interpret it as "I'm afraid you *might* come," when that's actually what the example with the indicative is saying.



Ummmm. Pensando sobre eso, veo que la RAE usa subjuntivo para expresar sospecha:

_*temer.*
(Del lat. timēre).
3. tr. Sospechar, creer. Temo que sea más antiguo de lo que parece. U. t. c. prnl.
_

Peter, Pina, ¿dónde estáis?


----------



## donbill

Gracias, Lurrezko, pero te voy a bombardear con ejemplos (si los puedo encontrar).

Y tienes razón: he oído, oigo constantemente, y oiré cosas peores. Es más: las he dicho, las digo contantemente y, desgraciadamente, las seguiré diciendo. :-(

otro saludo


----------



## Peterdg

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Peter, Pina, ¿dónde estáis?


Estoy aquí

Pues bien, yo sólo puedo aportar un punto de vista teórico. 

Como ya sabemos, los verbos de valoraciones, apreciaciones o juicios, normalmente exigen el subjuntivo en la subordinada sustantiva. Esto es el uso más normal; a mí me chirría oír: "Me molesta que fuma", pero como vamos a ver más adelante, es posible.

La explicación que da "El subjuntivo, valores y usos" de J.Borrego, J.G.Asencio y E.Prieto, es la siguiente:

En la R11, de los verbos de sentimiento, dicen


> ... en ocasiones, no se limitan -como es propio de ellos- a recoger un hecho que ya es conocido para comentarlo: junto al comentario o valoración (que existe), se incluye la _información_ de que lo que se dice en la subordinada, ha sucedido, sucede o va a suceder. En este uso <<llevan dentro>> un verbo de comunicación y, en consecuencia, aparecen en indicativo los verbos 2 que de ellos dependen.


En la R45


> ...[verbos de sentimiento o de juicio de valor] pueden limitarse a este empleo o funcionar a la vez como verbos de comunicación, esto es, informar al oyente del contenido de la subordinada... En el segundo [caso], en cambio [llevan el] indicativo.


La NGLE, 25.3.3b:


> Aunque los sujetos y los complementos oracionales de los verbos de afección se constryuen con subjuntivo, algunos de ellos se usan en ocasiones en indicativo, más frecuentemente en el español americano que en el europeo. _Me alegro de que terminaron ya el trabajo_.
> ...
> El uso del indicativo en estos casos revela la intención de los hablantes de resaltar el contenido informativo de la subordinada.


Entonces, en "Me molesta que él fume", se sobreentiende que el interlocutor ya sabe que el personaje en cuestión fuma. Lo que dices es que esto te molesta.

En "Me molesta que él fuma", informas a tu interlocutor que el personaje en cuestión está fumando (se supone que el interlocutor todavía no se enteraba) y además dices que esto te molesta.

Esto es la teoría. 

Entonces la práctica: "Me molesta que él fuma": nunca lo he oído. Además, cuando se lo pregunto a mis amigos españoles, me dicen todos que para ellos no es admisible. Supongo que el comentario de la NGLE (más frecuente en América) estará por alguna razón.

Es otra cuestión con "Me temo que...". Es verdad que se oye a menudo seguido de un indicativo. Para mí, en este caso, quieres trasmitir el mensaje de la subordinada sin que este hecho verdaderamente te provoque miedo. (nota personal: tengo la impresión que "Me temo que..." se utiliza más con indicativo mientras que "temo que..." se utiliza más con subjuntivo; pero esto es nada científico; sólo una impresión personal).

EDIT:

En cuanto a los verbos "sentir" y "entender": 

En mi opinión, cuando se utilizan con indicativo, tienen el valor de una mera experiencia física o mental. Con subjuntivo, les atribuyes un valor de emoción.


----------



## Lurrezko

Peterdg said:


> Entonces la práctica: "Me molesta que él fuma": nunca lo he oído. Además, cuando se lo pregunto a mis amigos españoles, me dicen todos que para ellos no es admisible.


 
Me suena horrible...



> Es otra cuestión con "Me temo que...". Es verdad que se oye a menudo seguido de un indicativo. Para mí, en este caso, quieres trasmitir el mensaje de la subordinada sin que este hecho verdaderamente te provoque miedo. (nota personal: tengo la impresión que "Me temo que..." se utiliza más con indicativo mientras que "temo que..." se utiliza más con subjuntivo; pero esto es nada científico; sólo una impresión personal).



Comparto la impresión. Pensando sobre ello, me parecía que de algún modo influía la forma pronominal.

Saludos


----------



## elianecanspeak

k-in-sc said:


> No, those are more or less examples of the everyday use of the subjunctive to express implied commands, possibility or situations contrary to fact. I was looking for verbs like "sentir" and "entender" that (a) have entirely different meanings based on whether they're followed by indicative or subjunctive, *and* (b) use the subjunctive when expressing fact rather than not-fact. I guess any more like that would also fall into the "verbs of emotion" category, like those two.



Why does "sugerir" not fall into the category of distinct meanings?

El profesor sugiere que los estudiantes traten de leer libros en español. 
The professor *suggests* that . . . [subj]
This is the implied command type.

El nuevo estudio sugiere que lo importante es la manera en que se aprenden los idiomas.
The new study* suggests* . . . [indic]
This is in  no way a command, implied or otherwise, and it not contrary to fact.
The usage differs in the same way in Spanish and English. The "suggests" here means *"supports" *(the the theory) and therefore takes the indicative.


----------



## donbill

Se han hecho unos estudios que indican una tendencia en el español latinoamericano a usar cada vez más el indicativo después de *es interesante que, me sorprende que, me alegro de que, etc.* Que yo sepa, no se sabe precisamente a qué atribuir tal tendencia.


----------



## roanheads

donbill,
Si esta tendencia crece, a ver lo que diga la RAE. De verdad, eso va a " meter un palo en la rueda ".


----------



## donbill

roanheads said:


> donbill,
> Si esta tendencia crece, a ver lo que diga la RAE. De verdad, eso va a " meter un palo en la rueda ".



¡De acuerdo! Me sorprende que **está** pasando.


----------



## Bandama

Hola.

Tal vez la siguente explicación pueda ayudar. Hay verbos que sólo pueden ir con indicativo, otros sólo con subjuntivo, y otros que aceptan ambos modos. En este último grupo, la diferencia entre el indicativo y el subjuntivo indica un matiz:

Con el *indicativo* se considera que lo expresado es *verdadero*.

Con el *subjuntivo* se considera que lo expresado es *probable*.


"Entender" no es, pues, un caso único. Existen otros verbos que admiten los dos modos con un pequeño cambio de significado. Ente ellos:

_Admitir, decir, negar, sentir, comprender, decidir, celebrar, establecer...
_

A mi juicio, el subjuntivo suele tener un valor de "*información ajena*" frente a "i*nformación propia o ajena pero científicamente probada*". 

_Admito que el tabaco produce cáncer _(es un hecho)_. Nunca he dicho lo contrario.

Admito que tabaco produzca cáncer _(como tú dices)_, pero no que sea mortal _(como tú intentas convencerme)


Los ejemplos más fáciles son con el verbo "decir" en negativo:

_No digo que el tabaco produce cáncer _(me has entendido mal)_; lo que digo es que facilita su aparición._

_No digo que el tabaco produzca cáncer _(tal vez no sea 100% seguro)_, pero no es muy saludable en cualquier caso._


Con "*entender*" sucede algo parecido:

_Entiendo que prefieres ir a la playa _(comprendo cómo eres, conozco tus gustos)_, pero la montaña tampoco está mal.

Entiendo que prefieras ir a la playa _(comprendo los argumentos que me estás dando)_, pero la montaña tampoco está mal._


Saludos.


----------



## k-in-sc

Thanks for that explanation.  
So far "sentir" takes the prize for the biggest difference in meanings between indicative and subjunctive. I guess the reason "sugerir" doesn't seem to change its meaning that much is that it works exactly the same in English. Also, it doesn't use the subjunctive to signal a change in meaning. In the subjunctive it's just a regular old implied command. 
Maybe I'm thinking about this differently from you, Eliane ...


----------



## Peterdg

Well, "decir" is another one that changes its meaning drastically when used with the indicative or the subjunctive. 
"Digo que abre la puerta": I say that he opens the door.
"Digo que abra la puerta": I tell (order) him to open the door.


----------



## Lurrezko

Bandama said:


> Con "*entender*" sucede algo parecido:
> 
> _Entiendo que prefieres ir a la playa _(comprendo cómo eres, conozco tus gustos)_, pero la montaña tampoco está mal.
> 
> Entiendo que prefieras ir a la playa _(comprendo los argumentos que me estás dando)_, pero la montaña tampoco está mal._
> 
> 
> Saludos.



No comparto tu criterio con *entender*. A mi juicio el verbo cambia por completo de significado, y remite a una u otra acepción según lleve indicativo o subjuntivo:

_No te vi en la fiesta: entiendo que te fuiste._ (lo deduzco: nada que ver con comprender)
_La fiesta era un aburrimiento: entiendo que te fueras_ (lo comprendo, no me extraña)


----------



## elianecanspeak

k-in-sc --

To me the difference lies in "make a suggestion" vs. "support the theory", which I see as distinct meanings.  The fact that that both "sugerir" and "suggest" have each of these meanings in both English and Spanish is irrelevant to the use of the subjunctive in Spanish.  "Sentir" and "feel" both have the meanings of "think" and the emotional sense in both languages.

Like "sentir's" two connotations, one involving emotion (therefore followed by the subjunctive) and the other perception (therefore followed by the indicative), "sugerir" has two distict meanings: one involving implied command (therefore followed by the subjunctive) and one of "support" (therefore followed by the indicative).

_If sugerir did not have two distinct meanings how would we know when to use the subjunctive after it and when to use the indicative?_

Examples:
[support the theory --> indicative]
--La comisaria Reding sugiere que Zapatero *es* machista.
--La física de partículas sugiere que *podría haber* vida en otros universos
--Una fuente extrema de rayos X sugiere que *existe* un nuevo tipo de agujero negro
--En este trabajo se sugiere que Chile *debe adoptar* una estrategia 
de desarrollo renovada de largo plazo que conduzca a un desarrollo 
inclusivo con equidad creciente.

[make a suggestion --> subjunctive]
-- La señora sugiere que la doctora *vea* a la irritable niña
--¿Qué sugiere que *se aprenda* de los guatemaltecos?
--Mariela sugiere que *hagamos* una excursion. 
--Me sugiere que *estudie* en Italia.


----------

